# THIS IS UNBELIEVABLE!.....Crime in Canada



## George Wallace (3 Jul 2012)

Crime in Canada: This is unbelievable what we have come to.  

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.





> Incredible criminal story: Mandel
> 
> Thursday, June 28, 2012 08:44 PM EDT
> 
> ...




Unbelievable!


----------



## cupper (3 Jul 2012)

I'm pretty sure the defense found it hard to propose time served while keeping a straight face.

Seriously?


----------



## Sythen (3 Jul 2012)

More evidence of us having a Legal System instead of a Justice System..


----------



## armyvern (4 Jul 2012)

Was there a Human Trafficing charge laid against this tard? Making her hand over all her earnings sounds like human trafficing to me, yet I see no mention of such a charge (or anything resembling that).  ???


----------



## 2 Cdo (4 Jul 2012)

Sorry George but this is perfectly believeable in Canada.  As Sythen said, a legal system versus a justice system. If we had the later this piece of shit would probably be in cells for a great many years instead of being coddled and treated like he is somehow a victim in this.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Jul 2012)

Sythen said:
			
		

> More evidence of us having a Legal System instead of a Justice System..



Replace "system" with "industry" and you'll be right.


----------



## fraserdw (4 Jul 2012)

Here in NB, drunk driving causing death will net you 3 months house arrest on weekends.  Interesting that murdering someone with a car while is not a murder, it is drunk driving causing death.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jul 2012)

Clearly he was just turning his life around.....


----------



## fraserdw (4 Jul 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Replace "system" with "industry" and you'll be right.



Careful, saying something like that could cause the RCMP to label you a "FREEMAN ON THE LAND" which they now consider a terror group.


----------

